# HCC tutorial??



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

HCC stands for "Historically Correct Continental". Basically a more realistic, traditional form of the Poodle fru fru in the Conformation ring. If you type in the HCC in the "search" thread on this website, you will find a couple of fantastic HCC. Also in the Atlanta Pet Fair 2011 Winners Photos there is a white Poodle in an HCC- look under the Open catagory, I forget what placement but it would be 1st, 2nd, or 3rd.

As for helping it is a really hard clip to execute. I prefer no hip rosettes & that too is correct. Shirelee Kalstone book has a nice section on doing this pattern as well as many others. That would be my 1st place to go. If you want a video then I would get Sue Zecco/Jay Scruggs DVD on executing the full version of the Poodle Continental & then just take off length to suit you.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

This is a great clip. Interesting post - thank you.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I used the Shirlee Kalstone book... Tizzys is not exactly an HCC or a Continental lOL! Somewhere in between  I want to grow her coat out to where she has a big banded topknot so I guess at that point it will be a Continental ( but not sprayed up! ) The one thing I dont like I did was making the rosettes the size recommended. i wish i had left them larger so now I am going to try and grow them into a larger size... that should look great for a while....This is what I ended up with... not enough hair on the neck or head for a Continental so looks more like the HCC? Tizzy is a Mini but I cant see it being much different looking.


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

But do any of you know of an online tutorial for it? Or maybe a certain poodle grooming book with a guide?


----------

